# Can't edit signature, colors, or smiley faces



## naplesroo (Feb 14, 2007)

Jeff,

I try to edit my signature and can't see anywhere to change it.  I can retype but no font size, color, etc.  Also, when I reply to messages I see no way to change color or add symbols.  I saw on one thread to look at the top of the bar and click on the A or arrow next to it to change color.  None of this is showing up on my screen???   Any ideas?  

Thanks for help.


----------



## naplesroo (Feb 14, 2007)

*Jeff,*

*I finally found the link to activate the other options with color and smiley faces, etc. Rather challenging but figured it out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Thanks,*


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 15, 2007)

Glad you got it figured out NaplesRoo. Sometimes when you really want good dirt, you gotta dig through some poo to find it.


----------



## dionysus (Feb 16, 2007)

Mark, Glad you figured it out, I guess I am a little slow because I am having the same problem but so far no luck with setting the options. Can you please share your solution????  Thanks


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 16, 2007)

Dionysus, 

Try one more time:

User CP > Edit Options > scroll down to Miscellaneous Options > select Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing > click on save changes when finished.

If that doesn't work then PM TulsaJeff, you may have a problem with your profile.

Keep Smokin


----------



## dionysus (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks PigCicles, OK it's not just me, that is what I did with no luck .... guess I'll have to check with Jeff.  Thanks again


----------

